# رألأى بعض مهندسى التنفيذ فى مهندسى التخطيط والمتابعه



## semoo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

فى حوارى لبعض المهندسين زملائى من رأيهم فى تخصص التخطيط والمتابعه وجدت اراء محبطه جدا ارجو التوضيح
فأخبرنى احدهم ان عمليه وضع الجدول الزمنى هى عمليه ورقيه بحته ليس لها علاقه بالواقع ولا يتم التحديث فيها وهذا الكلام فى مصر والوطن العربى حيث لا يوجد اهتمام بعمليه التخطيط والمتابعه 
وقال الاخر ان مهندس التخطيط هو شخص جالس فى المكتب يقوم بوضع خطه زمنيه تتيح فتره زمنيه كبيره للنشاط علشان ما يوجعش دماغه بعد كده فى الابديت 
(وانه يقوم بعمل البرنامج الزمنى الخاص به على حاله مثاليه فهو لا يراعى فى تخطيطه حالات عدم وجود عماله - تأخر مؤن ظروف جويه غير مناسبه - خلافات مع الاستشارى تلك الحالات تتسبب فى تأخير زمن المشروع بالضروره وهو لا يضعها فى حسبانه ) هل هذا الكلام صحيح


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

لا طبعا هذا كلام لا يستحق الرد عليه
تخيل نفسك بسيارة في مدينة لم تدخلها من قبل ولا يوجد معك مخطط هل ستعرف طريقك
طبعا لا إلا كل شوية تسأل وتضيع


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربما تكون دي صورة ال planner الي يشتغل بالدراع وليس الكل. وهناك فرق بين ال scheduler & planner 
ال scheduler أهم ما يميزه انه بيعمل update progress . غالبا ما يحدث في المشاريع ضعيفة الادارة حيث يكون الاهتمام المقاول بوضع مهندس يعرف سوفت وير يسكت بيه الاستشاري. 
انا بسمع التعليق واتمنى ان تتلاشى هذه الثقافة على ايدي بلانرز قادرين على قيادة سير المشروع وليس لل update 
​


----------



## حيدر نوري (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
تعرف اخي انو انا اشتغل في مجال المقاولات لمده تزيد على عشرة سنوات وكانت عندي نفس الفكره لكن الان لما غير مجال شغلي واشتغلت مع شركه Management عالميه وبصفة مهندس ضبط نظم المشرع (pmcs) اعرفت الفرق والفائده الي ايقدمه تخطيط ومتابعه المشروع وتوقع المخاطر وايجاد الحلول لها
وعندي نصيحه الى كل شخص يحب التخصص هدا ان يكتسب في البدايه خبره عمليه من السايت ثم يتوجه الى هدا التخصص
سلام


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ، طبعاً التخطيط ومتابعة المشروع شيء مهم جداً والفرق بين مدير مشروع ناجح وأخر غير تاجح هو حسن التخطيط ومتابعة الجدول الزمني للمشروع والقدرة على السيطرة على موارد المشروع والتكلفة والخبرة الكبيرة في أعمال التنفيذ لا تغني عن الدراسة في هذا المجال ولو إنها تساعد بدرجة كبيرة .


----------



## semoo (14 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب انا ليا سؤال انا لو مهندس مكتب فنى موقع هل الخبره دى تعتبر بالنسبه لى كافيه انى اشتغل مهندس تخطيط ومتابعه ولا لازم تنفيذ


----------



## virtualknight (14 نوفمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع.... ولكن هذه الفكرة المغلوطة عن مهندس التخطيط فقط في الشركات الصغيرة او لدى المقاولين درجة ثالثة لأنه جميع الشركات الكبرى تعرف ماهو مهندس التخطيط وما هي أهميته الأستراتيجية فهو عنصر أساسي في هذه الشركات ومحور جوهري في أي مشروع.


----------



## semoo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب انا ليا سؤال انا لو مهندس مكتب فنى موقع هل الخبره دى تعتبر بالنسبه لى كافيه انى اشتغل مهندس تخطيط ومتابعه ولا لازم تنفيذ


----------



## foratfaris (19 نوفمبر 2008)

االاخ سيمو 
جوابي على سؤالك لا اعرف... لكني اود ان انصحك بقراءة كتب عن ادارة المشاريع والتركيز على ما يخص التخطيط كبداية... 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=31646&d=1226921712


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم

المخَطَط الزمني والمالي لبنود المشروع وبالتالي للمشروع هو من اهم عناصر نجاح اوفشل المشروع

والذي يقوم باعداد هذا المخَطَط هو 

المخطِط Planning Eng.

واصدقك القول
فان اهم وظيفة في المشروع في رأيي هي وظيفة مخطِط المشروع
ذلك لانه يتدخل في المشروع من بدايته كتصور للتنفيذ من خلال انشاء المخطَط
ومرورا بالمراقبة اثناء التنفيذ من خلال التقارير
وانتهاءا باستخلاص النتائج في اخر المشروع

اعتقد ان المخطط بالنسبة للمشروع في مرحلة التنفيذ 
هو كالمعماري بالنسبة للمشروع في مرحلة التصميم


ولقد نادينا كثيرا
بان المخطط لابد وان يكون له دراية جيدة ببنود التنفيذ واحتياجاتها الزمنية والمادية والبشرية
وايضا المخاطر التي قد يتسبب فيها بند ما او مشروع ما حسب خصائص المشروع
حتى يستطيع ان يلم باحتياجات بنود المشروع وكيفية تحويلها الى مخطط زمني وكلفة

والذي نجد في اغلب المشروعات
وهذا ليس المفترض
لكنه الواقع
ان المخطط كما تفضلت يضع تصورا شكليا لخطوط حمراء وزرقاء امام بعض البنود التي يستخلصها من ال BOQ
والتي كثيرا ما تفتقد الى الكثير من البنود التفصيلية والتي يجب ان توضع في الـ WBS
ويتم تسليم تلك الشكلية الزمنية الى الاستشاري
الذي في الغالب ايضا ياخذها ويعلقها وراء ظهره لزوم الصور الفوتوغرافة للمكان

بالطبع ليس في كل المشاريع يحدث هذا
لكن نتكلم على مشاريع المستو العادي والمنتشرة كثيرا جدا ببلادنا 

لكن 
وبصرف النظر عن الواقع المثقل بالكثير من السلبيات وليس هذه فقط
نقول
ان المخطط الخبير باحتياجات بنود التنفيذ
ينتج مخططا مدروسا سليما يساعد مدير المشروع

ويوجه دفة العمل في مستقبل تنفيذ المشروع
ويعدل الحيود الذي يحدث تباعا 
ويوجد له احيانا مخارج زمنية يمكن ان يستفيد منها مدير المشروع

كما لا ننسى ان المخطط يكون اداة مراقبة لمدير المشاريع
على اداء المشروع واداء مدير المشروع احيانا

حقيقة لا يمكن ان يظل مهندس التخطيط مظلوما في تصورات فرضتها ظروف بواقع بعض المشاريع
وارى ان جلاء الرؤية عن المخطط 
سيكتمل جلاؤها حين يتم شغل وظيفة مخطط المشروع بمهندس تخطيط ملم بظروف واحتياجات التنفيذ​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

semoo قال:


> طيب انا ليا سؤال انا لو مهندس مكتب فنى موقع هل الخبره دى تعتبر بالنسبه لى كافيه انى اشتغل مهندس تخطيط ومتابعه ولا لازم تنفيذ



اخونا الكريم سيمو

المكتب الفني يحوي الكثير من معلومات التنفيذ

ويتوقف عليه الكثير من سرعة الانجاز 
لانه يتعلق بعمله بمخططات الورشة وتقديمات المواد 

لكن
في تصوري يجب ان يكون مهندس التخطيط قد اجتاز عدة سنوات في التنفيذ
ليس فقط عد في السنوات
ولكن احتكاكا باحتياجات تنفيذ البنود 
من عمالة ووقت وصعوبات وتكلفة وترتيب و و​


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (29 نوفمبر 2008)

Dear Brother,
You need a schedule for many reasons:
1- To plan the duration of your project, especially if it is a lump sum
2- to forecast your resourses and manpower requirements throughout the project
3-to fulfill the contract requirement
4-to create the earned value report to study your productivity

In cost plus big projects, the contractor doesn't care much as he is paid anyways, and has to abide by the owner directions as where to start each area or activities as the drawings come out to site.
the effect of weather and other things you mentioned are true,but this doesn't allow the contractor to delay the project, and here you open the door for claims. the contractor use the schedule to replan for this deviation and control the progress.
There is NO way for a succesul project without proper planning, and a good schedule is a good tool for planning.

I hope I added some benifit


----------



## الكراديسى (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مع احترامى لاراء السادة الاعضاء بس انا اعرف ناس كتير فى مجال التخطيط planner عمروا ماشتغل تنفيذ 
هو بس اول ماتخرج اخد كورس بريمافيرا و ممكن يكون اخد دبلومه او اى كورس ادارة مشروعات فى اى مكان 
و مشى حالك 
و اعتقد ان فى ناس كتير هنا فى المنتدى كده ده اكيد بس مش بيشاركوا فى المواضيع دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خمائل (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اني انا اعمل كمهندسه تخطيط ومتابعه في احد مشاريع الاعمار في العراق واخبركم عن مدى اهميه التخطيط لان العمل لا يتقدم الا به


----------



## habeeba (3 ديسمبر 2008)

التخطيط مهم جدا جدا ولا يمكن الإستغناء عنه حتى في حياتنا العملية ..وهو اللي بيحدد الدنيا ماشيه ازاي بالمكسب ولا الخساره ..


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (12 أبريل 2011)

إثبات البديهية هى من أصعب الامور 
وبالتالى إثبات أهمية عملية التخطيط والمتابعة تجعل عوامل الاثبات لكثرتها تتزاحم على ذهن المرء مما يدفعه لأحد أمرين : السكوت والصمت لأن الرد الوافى يتطلب مجهود كبير أو الرد المختصر والذى يحتوى على جمل كل جملة تصلح لأن تكون رأس موضوع. ولحرصى على شباب المهندسين العرب قررت الرد
أولاً: نبدأ بشرح مختصر لأهمية التخطيط والمتابعة ومدى فعاليتها فى المشروعات
- كل مهندس ( انسان) يقوم بعمل فهو يقوم بتخطيط ضمنى فى ذهنه وعليه فمهندس التنفيذ يقوم بعملية تخطيط قبل أن يبدأ العمل تحت مسمى ترتيب العمل فهو يحدد احتياجاته من مواد وعمالة ومعدات ( تسمى الموارد) لماذا لأن فى ذهنه عدة أنشطة ينوى تنفيذها فى توقيت معين وهنا نقف وقفة مهمة للتعليق
عندما يعتمد المهندس على الاحساس على عملية التخطيط الضمنى مع وجود عدد كبير من الانشطة فهو لن يحدد الانشطة بدقة والانشطة التىحددها لن يحدد توقتاتها ومدة تنفيذها بدقة وكذلك الموارد المطلوبة فى التوقيت المناسب 
وعندما يطلبها من مدير المشروع الذى لايعتمد على التخطيط والمتابعة فإن مهندس التنفيذ الالحن فى القول هو من يحصل على أكثر من احتياجه والآخر يحصل على أقل من احتياجه وبذلك لايتم الاستغلال الامثل للموارد
بذلك نخلص إلى نصيحة هامة جدا هو أن كل انسان لديه احساس لكن الهندسة هى تحويل الاحساس إلى أرقام ومعادلات فيجب أن نحترم العلم ونعلم أن من يقول هناك فرق بين النظرى والعملى فهو بكل أسف لم يستوعب النظرى بجميع أبعاده لذا اتمنى جميع المهندسين العرب يكونوا خلاقين مبدعين
- التشكيك الذى ورد فى رسالة الاخ semoo بأن التخطيط يكون مثاليا ولم يراعى بعض أمور ذكرها أقول له بكل حب أن ما ذكره عن التخطيط المثالى هو ليس مثاليا بالمرة و أن ماذكره من عوامل أغفلها هو له حق فيها وهى تمثل جزء زهيد من المفروض أخده فى الاعتبار منها ادارة المخاطر , ادرة الموارد , ادارة نطاق العمل , ادارة التكلفة , ادارة الوقت , ادارة الاتصالات , ادارة الجودة ............
كل هذه الامور ينتج عنها فوائد كثيرة على مستوى المشروع يحقق تنفيذه فى أفضل شروط ممكنة ( لاتتطابق مع الخطة الموضوعة فى بداية العمل ) من ناحية الوقت والجودة والمواصفات المطلوبة والتكلفة 
يساعد بصورة موثقة أن يثبت حق كل طرف من أطراف المشروع مالك, استشارى , مقاول فيحقق العدل والتوازن 
يوثق انجاز الاعمال والانشطة مما يعد تسجيل احصائى يفيد فى الدراسات لمشروعات اخرى
على مستوى الاشخاص يوثق ويثبت أداء كل فرد سواء انتاجية أو تقدير ما واجهه من معوقات وكيفية أداءه تجاهها فيكون التقييم عادل وليس بناء على لباقة الفرد
- بالنسبة لمهندس التخطيط يجب أن يبدا بالتنفيذ وهو يلم بأسس التخطيط ليطبقه وهو يقوم بالتنفيذ لانه لا يصح أن يؤدى منهدس التنفيذ أو مدير المشروع عمله بدون الالمام بأسس التخطيط 
وشكراً للجميع


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (9 يناير 2012)

بصدق جميع الردود رائعة ومفيدة واسمحوا لي بمداخلة بسيطة:

من تجربة شخصية:: للاسف يوجد مدراء مشاريع لايدركون اهمية التخطيط وغير مقتنعين بالتخطيط ويعتبرون وجود مهندس التخطيط فقط لانه متطلب عقدي ولتغطية طلبات الاستشاري, وحتى لايسمحوا لمهندس التخطيط التدخل او ابداء الراي... كما يوجد مدراء ايضا يحملون مهندس التخطيط مسؤولية تاخير المشروع (تخيلوااااا ) يعني بالمختصر مهندس التخطيط بالنسبة له علاقة المشروع يلي بيعلقوا عليها جميع اخطاء المشروع.


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 يناير 2012)

الكراديسى قال:


> مع احترامى لاراء السادة الاعضاء بس انا اعرف ناس كتير فى مجال التخطيط planner عمروا ماشتغل تنفيذ
> هو بس اول ماتخرج اخد كورس بريمافيرا و ممكن يكون اخد دبلومه او اى كورس ادارة مشروعات فى اى مكان
> و مشى حالك
> و اعتقد ان فى ناس كتير هنا فى المنتدى كده ده اكيد بس مش بيشاركوا فى المواضيع دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


قد يكون رايك صحيح لكن بالمقابل فيها مجموعة تعبت على نفسها كثير و متكمنة بشكل مميز


----------



## nasserbalkhi (9 يناير 2012)

تم بعون الله تاسيس مؤسسة صغيرة متخصصة في ادارة المشاريع بالرياض نقوم فيها بعمل خطة project control كاملة من عمل برنامج زمنية و تقارير الانجاز و تحليل الاسعار بناء على جدول الكميات العقدي و الحقيقي المتوقع و عمل cash flow الداخل و الخارج in و out و كذلك look a head و تحديد كافة الموارد اللازمة من عمالة و مواد و معدات و المساعدة في اوامر الشراء و مراجعة المشروع و تحديد نقاط القوة و الضعف و بالتالي عمل مراقبة التكاليف و عمل cost code كنظام متكامل مع المالية لضبط تكاليف المشروع و نتطلع للتعاقد مع شركات المقاولات او مع المالك مباشرة او مكتب الاشراف و نرجب بكل استفساراتكم


----------



## kareemkader (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا و شغال فى مجال التخطيط وذى ما فى اخ كريم اتفضل وقال ان فيه ناس كثيرة اخذت كورس البريمافيرا واشتغلت بيه انا بقوله كلامك صح انا واحد من الناس ديه اخذت الكورس و كنت مقدم فى شركة كبيرة على شغل و الوظيفة اللى اتيحت امامى هى مهندس تخطيط و اشتغلت مهندس تخطيط ولم يكن لدى خبرة كافية للامانة وانا حاولت اطور من نفسى واتعلم ايه طبيعة الشغل ده و اهميته وذى ما فيه اخوة كرام قالوا ان للاسف فيه شركات بتوظف مهندس الخطيط عشان الاستشارى طالب كده لكن هو مش مهتم بوظيفة مهندس تخطيط ولا عارف يستغله لصالحه ولكن احب انى اقول ان وظيفة مهندس التخطيط مهمة جدا للى يقدرها و اللى يفهم اهميتها مش مجرد جداول ملونة ذى ما فيه ناس بتقول وانا لسه شغال مهندس تخطيط على امل انى الاقى شغل فى مكان يقدر الشغل ده و ذى ما فيه اخوة قالوا ان مهم جداااااا ان اللى عايز يشتغل تخطيط يكون اشتغل فى التنفيذ و لو اول شغل وجده فى التخطيط يشتغل فيه بس يحاول ينزل الموقع بقدر المستطاع لانه هيستفيد جدا من الموقع فى شغله والله المستعان اه و على فكرة ياريت محدش يهاجم الناس اللى اشتغلت فى التخطيط لانه ممكن يكون الفرصة المتاحة امامه و محتاج انه يشتغل وفى الختام هذا راىى المتواضع


----------

